# What do your hamsters eat?



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Title says it all. What do your hamsters eat? Food from pet shop?*


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

mine has the premium hamster musili from pets at home, and i give fresh fruit everyother day


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

Whats pets at home?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hamster Muesli available all the time, small piece of fruit twice a week, small piece of carrot once a week, a meal worm twice a week and baby porridge for Buffy (my old hamster) if she is a bit off colour and needs building up. They also have a treat stick hanging from the roof that they have to climb up and work hard to get at and they each get hamster chocolate drops as special treats. I usually put their fruit/veg treats on a hamster kabob (think its called that) which I got from Ebay, its a metal stick and you can spear treats on it and hang it from the bars so the hamster has fun trying to get them off,


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

*When I go to the [email protected] store locator, the closest one to me is 5 miles away from here!!*


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

how old are you? just wondering, and where do you live?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If you've never been to one before, they are great but its really easy to go mad and spend loads of money cos they have so many nice things.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

ohh london, sorry didnt see, anyway, do you like in a busy part? id love to live in london...have they got independent pet shops there?


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

*If you order stuff from [email protected] online, can you pay by cash?*


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

no i dont think you can on any internet store...


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Can you get Hamster Muesli from pet shops?*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

To begin with its best to ask what they are feeding your hamster where you buy it as changing its food too quickly to a different type can make them ill, Hamster Muesli is really just a good quality hamster food so you can slowly swap your hamster onto the new food over a couple of weeks by giving it less and less of its old food and more and more of the new food until its totally on the new food. You don't have to feed pets at home muesli but get a good quality hamster food that your pet shop recommends, you can even buy good hamster food at some vets but they usually charge higher prices.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't know that. I bought Misty yesterday and have got Harry Hamster food in her cage. Will she be fed [email protected] stuff, and if so should I get some?

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> I didn't know that. I bought Misty yesterday and have got Harry Hamster food in her cage. Will she be fed [email protected] stuff, and if so should I get some?
> 
> Char
> xxx


The people at pets at home told me that when I got Angel but they were feeding [email protected] Muelsi and so was I so it was ok, I would ring them and ask if its ok if I were you.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I wasn't told anything like that! I was just shown the hammys they had and then I made my decision, she gave me the box and I went to pay for her. I will get some to be on he safe side, and to wean her off it should I mix it with my normal hamster food so she can get used to it?

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> I wasn't told anything like that! I was just shown the hammys they had and then I made my decision, she gave me the box and I went to pay for her. I will get some to be on he safe side, and to wean her off it should I mix it with my normal hamster food so she can get used to it?
> 
> Char
> xxx


Yeah thats what I was told to do, to be honest I know a lot of [email protected] shops are a bit useless but I can't complain about ours, they made sure that I knew how to look after hamsters,had the right size cage etc before they let me take Angel.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

They only thing they asked was do I have a cage and told me to go straight home with her which is common sense anyway!

Char
xxx


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Whats weaning?*


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Because the pet shop will feed them their own brand e.g pets at home food, if I take her straight to what I feed my hamsters normally it might give her an upset tummy, so I'll mix her food so she has both and gradually will reduce the [email protected] stuff and more of my stuff and eventually she won't need the [email protected] stuff at all. Weaning is basically a slow process of trying to get her to eat something new.

Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Saif15 said:


> *Whats weaning?*


weaning is the period of time when a hamster pup stops taking milk from it's mother and starts eating solids.

Are you thinking of getting a hamster? You keep asking loads of questions


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Are hamsters in petshop already weaned?*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, they will no longer need milk from their mum, they will be on hamster food, you need to find out what tpe of food the pet shop is feeding.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine are currently eating [email protected] food, but not out of choice, its the only stuff I can get ahold of. [email protected] hamster food is much higher in suger than any other hamster food on the market. I want to feed them Harry Hamster mix but I can't get hold of it here.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Mine are currently eating [email protected] food, but not out of choice, its the only stuff I can get ahold of. [email protected] hamster food is much higher in suger than any other hamster food on the market. I want to feed them Harry Hamster mix but I can't get hold of it here.


I didn't know that about pets at home food, What food would you reccomend?


----------

